# Something to watch for in the way of Bags.



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought I would let others know about some beautiful bags. One of my favorite fairytale characters is "Alice in Wonderland". I kind of love all things Alice. So recently when I purchased a netbook computer to carry around in my travels, I went looking for the perfect new gadget bag to take things back and forth to work and other travels in. I discovered some wonderful fantasy bags on Esty, and purchased an Alice and Caterpillar bag.

http://www.baba-baba.com

Today I emailed the people who produce them to ask if they will be making anything "Kindle" I was hoping for a small zippered pouch that would hold it with a cover on it. Well I did get an email back and they explained that they are a small company, and being in the Chzech Republic (where they do not have "Kindle") they were at first worried that there might not be enough market for them. Today they informed they are hoping to bring out a bag for them soon. I will be watching and waiting as I love their bags.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

These are beautiful. I've been looking for something like this. They have it in the Hokusai Wave design. Perfect to go with my Oberon cover. I'm so excited. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Kathy said:


> These are beautiful. I've been looking for something like this. They have it in the Hokusai Wave design. Perfect to go with my Oberon cover. I'm so excited. Thanks for sharing.


Wow that will be awesome!!!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh my!  I love these!!


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

These are beautiful bags!! Love them!


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow    I love those bags.  I bookmarked them.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Very beautiful. Now I want one.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

God, these bags are beautiful!  Thanks so much for sharing this company!  I am definitely interested in one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kathy said:


> These are beautiful. I've been looking for something like this. They have it in the Hokusai Wave design. Perfect to go with my Oberon cover. I'm so excited. Thanks for sharing.


I saw an outdoor Japanese print in there -- a woman in a landscape -- but I couldn't find the Hokusai Wave design.

I signed up for their email list.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, those are some nice prints!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I saw an outdoor Japanese print in there -- a woman in a landscape -- but I couldn't find the Hokusai Wave design.
> 
> I signed up for their email list.


Just found the Hokusai Wave Messenger:

http://baba-store.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=30238


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

These are all gorgeous! I'm saving the link and coming back...I love some of their laptop bags! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Love the Alphonse Mucha bags.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I would love to hear from anyone who has bought one of the laptop bags. I have a 13" Macbook so the bag might be a bit o the large side - but the bags look incredible. I like the one called La Pia de Tolommei by Rossetti.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

nelle said:


> I would love to hear from anyone who has bought one of the laptop bags. I have a 13" Macbook so the bag might be a bit o the large side - but the bags look incredible. I like the one called La Pia de Tolommei by Rossetti.


Nelle, I bought a laptop bag, and also have an over the shoulder small bag coming in the next few days. I will post picks when I get them. I purchased the laptop bag to use as a basic "gaget" transport bag to and from work etc. I have a dell mini 10 and I know that the bag will be too big for it, however I want to be able to through in a BB bag with my kindle inside, and my mini in its case, with my wallet and my iphone. I got the laptop bag instead of a messenger bag because I liked the idea if extra padded protection.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks dragonfly. I would definitely be interested in seeing  your pictures.  I have a 13 inch Macbook, so it's also smaller than the bag - I emailed them (and put in a good word for the Kindle!) and they sent me a photo with a tape measure open inside the bag so I can get a better idea of how large it will be. I'm on the fence right now - the picture I like isn't available as a messenger bag tho I like those bags too.


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh no......I looked at this thread.  Oh no.....I followed the link.  Bad girl.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

[/enabling on]

You know you need a new bag!

[/enabling off]



Betsy


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I like the cat bags at the etsy shop:http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5332552&section_id=6311730
The shoulder bag may be almost big enough (6x8.5) for a kindle covered.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I've had that store bookmarked on my etsy for a while because I love their bags, but never though to ask them about making Kindle ones. Good idea! Can't wait to see how they look.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If I were to order one of these, I'd have trouble deciding between the Hokaisu Wave, Alice in Wonderland and one of the tabby Bohemian Cats.  When I was cleaning up tonight, I put folded and put away a whole bunch of bags I had on a chair and just left out the two that I'm using lately.  All of the bags are in perfectly good condition and make me realize that I don't need one of these.  I'm keeping it bookmarked though for a months from now.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello all, Regarding: 
http://baba-store.com/index.php 
I have been communicating with Karen one of the owners quite frequently, yesterday I recieved a wonderful email from her after I had sent her some measurements and pictures of my Kindle 2 in its Oberon cover. This was her reply:

_*Just a quick one to say that this had me running around like a mad thing doing sketches. I've had some ideas for bags that I'd really love to make - as well as adapting some of our current prints.

Anyway, this week is crazy as we are launching the "standard" shoulder pouches and also some wraps - and doing a fashion shoot for all of them (aaargh - lots of organisation and worrying about things like the size of the models feet) but next week I'm going to sit down and do some more worked up sketches and try to get a few bags underway. I'm sure it will all take until October even to have a few ready, but you really did fire up my imagination, though I hope what I've come up with won't be too over the top (I think it's fun and witty, but then I suppose I would be bound to think that).
Thanks again for all your ideas and input. I'll send you photos when I have something to show.

All the best, Karen*,_

I am truly impressed and facinated by this designer and her small company of beautiful designs, and I am so happy that she has been so receptive to the idea of beautiful Kindle bags for us to dress our beloved little magical muse machines. We have had several email discussions, and during one in which we talked about the shoulder bags she had concerns as the fabric those are made out of are silk. I love the feel of silk and hope that my shoulder bag and laptop bag arrive today so that I can post pictures.

I will keep everyone posted when I have anything new from Karen.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks dragonfly!


----------



## aaronwilliams123456 (Jun 23, 2009)

These bags are really cool looking.... They definitely would have a market if they came out with kindle bags.

Laptop Carrying Cases


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

These are beautiful!!  I have developed a serious addiction to bags for my Kindle.... thanks for sharing!!!!


----------

